
DHH: Apple Card is sexist [twitter thread] - tosh
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1192540900393705474
======
xchip
This is a husband saying he gots more credit score than his wife.

Just this anecdote doesn't imply sexism. Also, with your browsing, you've been
giving lots of info to Apple, they know things about your wife you don't know.
Maybe this guy is jumping too quickly into conclusions.

